# IUI help



## wishing2bamum (Mar 24, 2007)

Can anyone help.  I had my 1st IUI 19 days ago.  I did a test today and it was positive but I have terrible cramping and I am very spotty, just like i get when my AF arrives.  Could it be a false positive due to the trigger jab as am not sure when I should be testing really as my cycles are 42-46 days long. Many thanks


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome to FF

I've not had IUI but if you had the basting 19 days ago I would assume you had the trigger injection a day or so before that...and the trigger injection only stays in your system for around 14 days max so I'd say it was a genuine BFP....congratulations !

Because of all the hormones then this could be why you're getting cramps and spots...quite a lot of women get cramping and AF-like symptoms in early pregnancy.

When did you clinic advise to test as they would usually give you an "official" test date ?  I assume you've contacted your clinic to inform them of your result ?

Hope you have a happy & healthy pregnancy and beyond...
Take care
Natasha


----------



## wishing2bamum (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi I had it on the NHS and they werent very clear about anything.  They just said wait till I got my AF or I didnt get it because my cycles are so long.. I still have a possible 9 days till my Af is due, so I guess I will call my nurse on Monday.  Could the pains be a possible miscarriage as I read cramping is the first sign of that?  Also do you know when morning sickness starts as i have no symptoms at all...thanks again for your help..


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Cramping isn't always a sign of miscarriage and I certainly wouldn't say its a "first" sign of mc...yes, it can be and I've had 4 early mc's/chemical pg's but with 3 of them the cramping was really really bad and very heavy bleeding and large clots (sorry TMI) & with the other one it wasn't really so painful.  Obviously I'm not medically qualified so wouldn't be able to say if you were experiencing an mc or not but I think its more likely the cramping is just normal early pregnancy symptoms...
....as for morning sickness, this doesn't usually start until about 6 weeks but some may get it much earlier, some later...and some women have no early pregnancy symptoms...we're all different after all...

If the cramping is getting really painful then its ok to take a couple of paracetamol and call your clinic on Monday to let them know your result and discuss with them any concerns...

Take care
Natasha


----------



## wishing2bamum (Mar 24, 2007)

Its not too bad so I will just wait and see. I am just very nervous because I never expected to get a positive.  In a way I wished I had tested on Monday and not today, as now I have to wait..  many thanks for your help and support.


----------



## mintchocchip (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi wishing...

I was basted on Friday and was told then to wait 3 weeks before testing to make sure that all the hcg was out of my system.

Zoe
x

p.s. congrats on the positive!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

mintchocchip said:


> Hi wishing...
> 
> I was basted on Friday and was told then to wait 3 weeks before testing to make sure that all the hcg was out of my system.
> 
> ...


The HCG trigger injection should be out of your system by 10-14 days dependent on how much you had eg 5000iu, 10000iu etc and also we eliminate at different rates cos we're all different....

With IVF many clinics advise testing 14dpt as trigger jab will be out of body by then, although some do advise 16dpt, 18dpt etc...they all vary.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Wishing i would first like to say  on getting a positive    on your first attempt at iui every iui that i have had they told me to test around the 16th day after insemination but every hospital is different i have my fingers crossed for you both i know its easy said than done but try and stay positive   sending you lots  
   
love nicky.
Ps Keep us posted and keep your chin up sweety.


----------



## wishing2bamum (Mar 24, 2007)

Thank you all so much..  I think I am a little worried now as it could be the trigger still there but time will tell..  I had my IUI on Monday the 5th Feb at 12 noon so thats 19 days from Tue or 20 from Mon.  I will test again in 2 days on Monday and see..

thanks x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

wishing2bamum said:


> Thank you all so much.. I think I am a little worried now as it could be the trigger still there but time will tell.. I had my IUI on Monday the 5th Feb at 12 noon so thats 19 days from Tue or 20 from Mon. I will test again in 2 days on Monday and see..
> 
> thanks x


When did you have the hcg trigger injection  Was it over 14 days ago  If so then it will be out of your system by now....


----------



## wishing2bamum (Mar 24, 2007)

I had the trigger on Sat 3rd Feb at 10pm, then the IUI on Monday at 12.30 noon time.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

wishing2bamum said:


> I had the trigger on Sat 3rd Feb at 10pm, then the IUI on Monday at 12.30 noon time.


Do you mean 3 Mar ? If so then that's 21 days ago and the hcg trigger injection will definitely be out of your body by now...it should've been out of your body approx 7 days ago so I would say its a genuine positive result....


----------



## wishing2bamum (Mar 24, 2007)

Sorry!!! Yes 3rd March.  I am all over the place..  just grasping for all possibilities it is real..  Thank you for being there..


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

No problem 

I'd start believing if I was you 

 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Good morning wishing,
Yes i will go with Natasha on that one hun       love nicky.


----------

